# Is ivy poisonous to horses?



## hayHo (4 April 2016)

Bit worried my horse grabbed a large mouthful of ivy, I think I got most of it out but she may have ingested some, should I be worried?  how toxic is it? does anyone know? Thx


----------



## Shay (4 April 2016)

It is - but they have to eat quite a lot of it and generally it isn't palatable so horses don't.  She probably grabbed a mouthful more in hope than  anything else.

It isn't terribly likely that she swallowed enough to cause a problem but keep an eye on her and call your vet if you are worried.


----------



## bounce (4 April 2016)

UK common ivy is not poisonous and horses do like the taste as it is very palatable.  Mine constantly eat it when they can and have never had any ill effects.  Ground ivy is poisonous but it takes quite a lot to have an effect.  Poison ivy is poisonous but I don't think you get it in the UK, just USA.


----------



## milliepops (4 April 2016)

mine like it too and will often try to pinch some if standing next to the hedge on the road etc.  Don't worry about it OP, she'll be fine


----------



## hayHo (4 April 2016)

Thanks folks, just waiting for the ground to dry up a bit so I can turn them out in the summer field so she is grabbing at anything green at the mo!


----------



## Dry Rot (4 April 2016)

Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?

So, yes, palatable!


----------



## irishdraft (5 April 2016)

My mare loves ivy always grabbing mouthfuls never had an I'll effects so far


----------



## hayHo (6 April 2016)

Well 2 days on and she is ok so guess I was panicking unnecessarily, thanks everyone


----------

